# Do You Know the Right Vaccination Schedule for Your New Pet?



## PetGuide.com

​



> *Following a vaccination schedule for your pet is the best way to ensure he lives a long and healthy life. Here’s the timeline you should follow.*
> 
> After bringing a new pet into your family, it’s time to work with a veterinarian to ensure your dog or cat is healthy. Ensuring that he has all his up-to-date vaccinations, at all the right times, is the best way to prevent and eliminate diseases that can prove deadly to pets.
> 
> Here’s what you need to know about the vaccines your puppy or kitten will be getting and when they should be administered by a veterinarian.
> 
> *What Vaccines Are Required?*
> 
> There are two classes of vaccines: core vaccines and non-core vaccines. Core vaccines should be administered to all pets, while non-core vaccines will only be recommended for certain animals. Your vet will help you determine if your pet needs any of the non-core vaccines, and the decision will be based upon factors like the health status of your cat or dog, as well as his age and breed, and his potential exposure to a disease.
> 
> Your vet will follow a straightforward vaccination schedule for your new puppy, kitten or adult pet. The schedule is outlined below so you will have an idea of what to expect. Just keep in mind that factors like where you live and what your pet’s risks are will help your vet determine which vaccines are necessary and when they should be administered to ensure the health of your furry friend.


Read more about Do You Know the Right Vaccination Schedule for Your New Pet? at PetGuide.com.


----------

